# Calf Pains



## Fondle-Otter (16 Jun 2006)

Hey all. I've been having some problems with my running recently. A few weekends ago I went for about an 11km run, it was about 3 more K's than I've done before so afterwards my legs were pretty tired. Anyhow I waited a day and then went for a short run and my calfs were killing me and they got tired real quick so I thought OK well I just strained them I'll rest a week and then start again. Well I rested a week and it hasn't gotten better, infact it seems to have almost gotten worse, at about 4-5km my legs are dead tired and feel really heavy. And then a few hours afterwards there is sort of a dull pain on the inside edge of my left calf. I was wondering if anybody else has had a problem with this, and how have you dealt with it? I don't go to basic for around 2 months so I have time to train up if I have stop top for longer or whatever.


----------



## JBP (16 Jun 2006)

I had the same problem basically, I found that it was the impact pressure... I bought a really good pair (best shock absorbing they had) of Nike Runners and then the problem was gone! It's "high impact" that's doing that probably... Your shoes suck! Worked for me anyway...

Goodluck!


----------



## Fondle-Otter (16 Jun 2006)

Yeah but thing is a bought a new pair only a month ago. I sure hope it isn't the shoes.


----------



## paracowboy (16 Jun 2006)

have you spoken with a medical professional about this yet?


----------



## darmil (16 Jun 2006)

I agree go see a doctor maybe you tore a muscle...it's not the shoes.


----------



## Bert (17 Jun 2006)

A few things to consider is read Paracowboy's Shin Splint thread.  Good info there.

I don't know your training routine, but it may be your calves are over-trained and
need a rest.  Instead of longer distance running, try other things like floor hockey,
sprinting, hiking at a good pace, weight training for the legs (hams, quads, squats), 
biking, more strength and power than endurance for a period of time.  Keep training,
alter the intensity, and strengthen the legs,abs, and back.  Calves should perk up.


----------



## MountainRunner (17 Jun 2006)

I 've experienced this.  Here's some advice:

1. Try running on softer surfaces.
2. Try warming up slowly with at least a 10 minute walk.
3. Eat your bananas!  They're high in potassium and help.
4. Get new shoes and get them from a running store so they're properly fitted.
5. Walk for 5-10 mins after your run, then do some calf stretches. 
6. Ice after a run (a bag of peas is useful).

If all else fails, reduce the running distance or change activity for a week or two.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (17 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone. It could be that I'm running on asphault now, whereas from about November to a few weeks ago I'd been running on an indoor track. In any case I'll do some different exercises for a little while and see how it goes.


----------



## paracowboy (17 Jun 2006)

Fondle-Otter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice everyone. It could be that I'm running on asphault now, whereas from about November to a few weeks ago I'd been running on an indoor track. In any case I'll do some different exercises for a little while and see how it goes.


no, FIRST you will seek professional medical help. It may be as simple as dehydration and lack of potassium. It may be torn muscles, or worse.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (17 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> no, FIRST you will seek professional medical help. It may be as simple as dehydration and lack of potassium. It may be torn muscles, or worse.



Yeah you're quite right, I'll try heading into the walk in clinic tommorrow and see what they have to say. Don't want to seriously bugger up my legs a few months before I head to BMQ.


----------



## Devi (17 Sep 2006)

Could be a lack of magnesium. My cousin is a pharmacist and she explained this to me once when i had calf pains. Can't remember the explanation now unforunately.


----------



## medicineman (17 Sep 2006)

There are a gazillion reasons why people get calf pain - some are pretty sinister, some not so.  It could be bad like arterial insufficiency or somthing as simple as overtraining, but without actually seeing the person and talking to them and examining them, you can't really tell.  This is the reason alot of physicians these days don't like doing stuff over the phone - it can bite them on the gluteus maximus and even worse to the patient.  In a nutshell, if there is a problem that persists despite doing the common sense approach, as para said, you should see your physician IN PERSON.

Rant over - for now.

MM


----------



## GAP (17 Sep 2006)

Fondle-Otter said:
			
		

> Hey all. I've been having some problems with my running recently. A few weekends ago I went for about an 11km run, it was about 3 more K's than I've done before so afterwards my legs were pretty tired. Anyhow I waited a day and then went for a short run and my calfs were killing me and they got tired real quick so I thought OK well I just strained them I'll rest a week and then start again. Well I rested a week and it hasn't gotten better, infact it seems to have almost gotten worse, at about 4-5km my legs are dead tired and feel really heavy. And then a few hours afterwards there is sort of a dull pain on the inside edge of my left calf. I was wondering if anybody else has had a problem with this, and how have you dealt with it? I don't go to basic for around 2 months  so I have time to train up if I have stop top for longer or whatever.



Uh....guys...unless this is for prosperity....Flondle-Otter is already in basic...the 2 months have passed, the pain was solved or not...but he's/she's gone.


----------

